# Chasing his tail..



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Many of times I've seen him, just suddenly freeze. Then start running around in circles chasing his tail. Is this normal playfulness, or a bit odd for rats. I always thought only dogs were dopey enough to do it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Many of times I've seen him, just suddenly freeze. Then start running around in circles chasing his tail. Is this normal playfulness, or a bit odd for rats. I always thought only dogs were dopey enough to do it.


Rats do not normally chase their tail. I wonder if he's injured his tail. They will whirl to grab their tail when it hurts though. Does he catch his tail and start licking it?


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeahh some times, he doesn't do it very often. But has just recently started doing it, so thought there might be something up.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is he still a lone rat? Perhaps it could be a behaviour to do with boredom.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Yeahh some times, he doesn't do it very often. But has just recently started doing it, so thought there might be something up.


Sounds like he injured his tail, possibly strained it, and he is licking the sore spots. Hopefully it resolves on its own.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Shaun said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahh some times, he doesn't do it very often. But has just recently started doing it, so thought there might be something up.
> ...


I only read the first post, so I didn't spot the rest lol oops . I know when Gizmo was alone until he was introduced to Spike and Max he chased his tail sometimes.


----------

